# Meet Pilot! (non-GSD)



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I wanted to briefly introduce my new puppy and share some pictures. He's 8 weeks old, 20 lbs, and a cross of a golden retriever and Labrador retriever. I'm raising him as a "service dog in training" for an organization that trains and pairs dogs with disable handlers for assistance. 

He came with me to a coffee shop right after I picked him up yesterday, and went to training with me last night, and work this morning. He's a quick learner and he's having a fun time. 

This was the picture taken after we met when I picked him up...

Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr

There was a golden retriever and viszla puppy running around our training center when this was taken... 

Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr

Working on our soft crate skills right away...

Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr

Worked some downs and eye contact/duration last night...

Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr

He had fun cuddling with me and a co-worker today in the office...

Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr

DSC_1345 by DJetzel, on Flickr

He's a feisty guy...

DSC_1342 by DJetzel, on Flickr

DSC_1340 by DJetzel, on Flickr

DSC_1336 by DJetzel, on Flickr

But very adorable...

DSC_1322 by DJetzel, on Flickr

And a short video from training last night.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

What a cutie!! He looks like he's gonna do great too! I can't believe he is 20 lbs at 8 weeks.. lol big cuddly cute boy! With you training him.. does that mean you will have to give him to someone when he completes training?


----------



## CountryGirl01 (Dec 10, 2014)

Congrats on getting him! He sure is a big boy, looks kinda like a Mastador lol. Nice to be seeing Pilot's got a bright future planned ahead for him


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

wyoung2153 said:


> What a cutie!! He looks like he's gonna do great too! I can't believe he is 20 lbs at 8 weeks.. lol big cuddly cute boy! With you training him.. does that mean you will have to give him to someone when he completes training?


Yep, he will stay with me until he's a little over a year old, then he will go back to the training center to live where he will be task trained daily for a matched disabled handler... Assuming he doesn't wash out or career change, anyway.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Aw well good luck with him!! I know it's for a good cause but I feel like I would get too attached! Have you done this before?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

wyoung2153 said:


> Aw well good luck with him!! I know it's for a good cause but I feel like I would get too attached! Have you done this before?


Nope, this is my first time. It's been a work in process for the last year, but the timing was never good. Finally had a litter with a male (I have to have a male since he's remaining intact and I have an intact male) that was a breed I wanted and good timing. 

But, I've been fostering for years, and I know the organization well, so I don't think I will have a problem giving him back.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> Nope, this is my first time. It's been a work in process for the last year, but the timing was never good. Finally had a litter with a male (I have to have a male since he's remaining intact and I have an intact male) that was a breed I wanted and good timing.
> 
> But, I've been fostering for years, and I know the organization well, so I don't think I will have a problem giving him back.


Super cool  I am looking forward to updates and reading about your guys' progress!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh my!!!!! how stinkin cute is he, very easy to fall in love with that face. just love the last few photo's, it seems his personality is coming out, lol


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He sure does love to be on his back! I'm curious to know if this breeding is one that was intentional, or do they use rescue type puppies? I love the name chosen. Were you able to name him?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

There is no way I could give him up after a year I just couldn't do it, he is adorable.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I so love and miss my black labs. He's just beautiful, it is a wonderful thing that you are doing..


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

He is precious and you are doing a great job with him.


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

That's a quality dog there!


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

So adorable! Love the waddle in the video.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

gorgeous baby!!! Love his baby belly!!! He looks so snugly. 
I have always wanted to raise a service dog. Keep us updated on his progress!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He is such a cute little tank! I want to kiss his little face! :wub:

I know he isn't permanent but I think he deserves to be in your signature!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

He's adorable :wub: Black lab puppies are the cutest. Have fun with him - you're doing a wonderful thing!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

He is a beautiful pup! I know that who ever ends up with him will be more than pleased with his training and his abilities!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks for all of the great comments!



onyx'girl said:


> He sure does love to be on his back! I'm curious to know if this breeding is one that was intentional, or do they use rescue type puppies? I love the name chosen. Were you able to name him?


 He does love being on his back. His mom's host family started "tummy time" with all of the puppies from day one - she told me he loved it the most because he was such a cuddler. At work he loves to lay under my desk near my feet which is fantastic because "under" is a command he will need to know to lay under a desk or chair to stay out of the way while in restaurants, movies, etc.

The breeding was intentional. They have a strong breeding program for labs, goldens, poodles, papillons, and crosses thereof. They do get a few other breeds donated from breeders, but as far as I know they do not rescue. Puppies are crapshoots, but having sound genetics, both temperamentally and medically speaking is really important to them, since they are putting a lot of time and money into these dogs. 

His litter was the P litter, so I got an approved list of P names to choose from, and I picked Pilot from that, since it most closely matched my "military theme" for names in my house.



DonnaKay said:


> So adorable! Love the waddle in the video.


 Haha yes he is so chunky that he is quite the waddler still.



Athena'sMom said:


> gorgeous baby!!! Love his baby belly!!! He looks so snugly.
> I have always wanted to raise a service dog. Keep us updated on his progress!


 I definitely will, he should be fun! 



LaRen616 said:


> He is such a cute little tank! I want to kiss his little face! :wub:
> 
> I know he isn't permanent but I think he deserves to be in your signature!


 I definitely need to get him up there!


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

How is the SDiT handled in public. I know for a service dog to be allowed PA they need to be task trained to mitigate a disability but I can't seem to find any info regarding SD in training in regards to the ADA. I mean obviously a pup isn't task trained yet so how does PA work?! I'm just curious, good luck with him!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

GSDluver4lyfe said:


> How is the SDiT handled in public. I know for a service dog to be allowed PA they need to be task trained to mitigate a disability but I can't seem to find any info regarding SD in training in regards to the ADA. I mean obviously a pup isn't task trained yet so how does PA work?! I'm just curious, good luck with him!


Legally, a SDiT has no public access rights. Many businesses allow them in because they know that future Service Dogs need the training to become one legally and they support that. So if I a business denies him/myself entrance, I won't argue since that is their decision to make. I always have a back up plan (crate in car) in case someone doesn't want him there. 

In talking to other raisers, most told me they had never been denied access. A couple said it happened once or twice, usually in ethnic restaurants. So far we've been to Biggby Coffee, Meijer grocery stores, a country grocery store in the middle of nowhere, and Panera Bread restaurant with no issue.

We were at Panera yesterday with a dog trainer co-worker for lunch, and it was his longest trip out yet, and the first time he was allowed to walk into the building and stay on the floor for the trip, since he wasn't too sure about walking on a leash or through doorways previously, and I didn't have a good grasp on his pottying routine yet. 

He was a champ. Walked in, sat between my feet in line, walked past dozens of people and small children to our table, and slept underneath for at least an hour-hour and a half, then happily walked out.


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

I was gonna ask if it was a paws pup! My aunt had one named Tony (black lab with dimples,cutest thing ever!). He passed a few yrs ago at 15 luckily I had stopped by that day randomly cause my aunt and I were not speaking but he died 15 mins after I got there and I know my aunt was extremely grateful I was able to get down on the floor with him and hold him until he passed because she couldn't, she was hysterical but as soon as she said "it's ok Tony, you can go" he relaxed then slowly passed. It was heartbreaking! Its amazing the type of independence these dogs can give back! He had won an award for heroism as well, amazing dog and reason why I got into dogs and training. I remember going with her for Tony's certifications (there is no certification for SD's, but organizations like Paws with a Cause have their own criteria when certifying with their company only) and getting to walk the trainer's SD's (I believe they were in training as well I was like 10 so my memory is foggy) in the mall and stores when I was a kid! lol Even got a trainer in training mug and bag! I thought I was so cool  

Anyways, thanks for the reply. It was something I always wondered. I've heard that "he has every right to be here" speech throughout my childhood SO many times (kinda embarrassing cause my aunt can get snarky, and news camera crews have been called out a time or two ) so I'd always wondered how his foster mom was able to take him out and socialize him and get him used to everyday life and working every single day when there is no specific amendment regarding SDiT's. Thank you for the service you are providing. You can't imagine how much help this pup may provide in the future!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Yep, he sure is. They have some pretty cool dogs and programs there, I am happy to be volunteering for the organization. I know a few people who have worked there as trainers and other positions, and they absolutely loved it. It's a nice bunch of people.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Awww D how adorable! You are a stronger soul than me, I would wanna keep all the puppies I fostered lol!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Girl_Loves_Hydraulics said:


> Awww D how adorable! You are a stronger soul than me, I would wanna keep all the puppies I fostered lol!


We'll see how much I cry when turn in day comes...


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

DJEtzel said:


> Yep, he sure is. They have some pretty cool dogs and programs there, I am happy to be volunteering for the organization. I know a few people who have worked there as trainers and other positions, and they absolutely loved it. It's a nice bunch of people.


It seems that for the most part that particular organization is full of people who love what they do! I think I might have convinced my mom to get an SD so who knows depending on how long their waiting list is right now you could be raising my mom's SD  (might not work out with Paws because of the dogs currently living in the house but 2 of the 3 are mine and don't interact with my moms dog much but we are definitely going to start seriously looking into it!) Again, thank you for the service you are providing! He's going to make someone a very happy handler one day!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

GSDluver4lyfe said:


> It seems that for the most part that particular organization is full of people who love what they do! I think I might have convinced my mom to get an SD so who knows depending on how long their waiting list is right now you could be raising my mom's SD  (might not work out with Paws because of the dogs currently living in the house but 2 of the 3 are mine and don't interact with my moms dog much but we are definitely going to start seriously looking into it!) Again, thank you for the service you are providing! He's going to make someone a very happy handler one day!


Very neat! You never know. I don't know what their requirements are for placement/qualifying for a dog, but I wish your mom the best of luck if she decides to search for a program dog.

Wanted to share just a few more pictures of his adventures from the last week...

Respectful of barriers and great at work, I like.

Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr

Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr

Cooking chili is exhausting...

Untitled by DJetzel, on 
Flickr

Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr

Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr

Great about leaving things alone (legos)

Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr

Short session learning sit pretty

Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr

We like Panera Bread

Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr

We also like Biggby...

Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr

Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr

Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr

We like pizza and billiards...

Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr


First puppy class at headquarters

Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr

Shopping for luggage

Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr

Pretty content to stay in the crate... 

Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr

23.4 pounds today!

Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Pilot is adorable. His face is so kissable.:wub: It is a wonderful thing you are doing!!!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't know that I could do what you are doing! I would love to but after taking the puppy with me everywhere for a year, i don't think i could handle giving it up









He is a cutie! I love Labrador faces and the puppies just make my insides melt....sigh I just want to cuddle with him









So when you are at the grocery store or Panera Bread are you allowed to allow people to pet pilot? It might literally kill me to see him at the store and not be able to pet him


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Lobo dog said:


> So when you are at the grocery store or Panera Bread are you allowed to allow people to pet pilot? It might literally kill me to see him at the store and not be able to pet him


It is recommended to be extremely discouraged while he is in cape. I will make very rare exceptions at this age if he is behaving fantastically and the human is also behaving fantastically- asking before petting, maybe a special child, etc. 

The idea that I try to convey to most people (because I get stopped at least a million times per outing) is that when his vest is on, he has to learn that he's not allowed to solicit attention or expect it from anyone but his handler, because he will have an important job to do and cannot be distracted, and that I am basically taking the place of who his handler will one day be, so he should be ignored because they are going to be using him to help with day-to-day life, not for petting. 

Most people are pretty understanding, though I frequently have to body block and get in people's faces to tell them not to pet him, because they will go right for it while he's under my chair at dinner, etc.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

What a great looking pup and disposition so it seems....and a bright future ahead of him.

Plus, great name !


SuperG


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

So far, so good! He seems like a very stable pup so far!


----------

